# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Some pix of Amazon basin biotopes

## lorba

When will I be able to explore amazon? hmmm

All Pictures from here. There are much more to read here.


Preparing manioc. The yellow material heaped in the canoe is made from the washed and broken down tubers of manioc which have been pressed to remove the excess water and the prussic acid.


An Amazonian family sit down to the midday meal which includes fish soup and manioc flour. Not only are these the staple foods and often the only ones they can afford, but they are also the favoured foods of the region


A typical fish catch. The photograph was taken in the evening and shows the catch made by one man in about one hour in a varzea lake during the low water season. The large fish on top is a arawana.


Many areas of richer land within the Amazon floodplain have been deforested to make pasture for cattle. Amazonians, like all Brazilians, enjoy beef and the possession of a fine herd of cattle confers high status on the owner


Floating houses at the mouth of Lago Mamiraua, a varzea lake near Tefe.

----------


## lorba

Inundation forest on the edge of the Rio Negro at high water


Inundation forest on the edge of the Rio Negro at low water


The canopy of forest trees under water - In the Amazon there are fish that make nests in trees


In the floodplain cattle need to be kept on rafts during the flood season


Within white water inundation forest of the Mamiraua reserve, near Tefe during the wet season

----------


## lorba

Aerial view of the Rio Solimoes in the vicinity of Tefe showing varzea floodplain forest. Note the abandoned river channels and the scole-swale topography of the forest


Many areas of richer land within the Amazon floodplain have been deforested to make pasture for cattle. Amazonians, like all Brazilians, enjoy beef and the possession of a fine herd of cattle confers high status on the owner

----------


## lorba

A blackwater forest stream, called in Amazonia an igarape


Inundation forest on the edge of the Rio Negro at high water


A view across blackwater inundation forest at high water. The photograph was taken on the edge of the Rio Negro near Manaus. Note the reflection of the clouds and trees on the water surface which in a part of the world with little wind is a common sight

----------


## lorba

Aerial view of varzea forest within the Mamiraua reserve. The picture shows two of the most important types of water body, a channel running from top to bottom, and in the foreground, a varzea lake. The lake has floating meadow around its periphery.


Flowering trees on the edge of a floodplain whitewater lake in the vicinity of Tefe


View across a varzea lake at high water


Sunset over a varzea lake

----------


## lorba

The giant Amazonian water lily Victoria amazonica. The leaves have been heavily eaten by insects. The photograph was taken in a small pond on the edge of a channel in the River Amazon floodplain


A floating fern, Ceratopteris, photographed in a white water floodplain lake


large anaconda killed at Boca do Mamiraua in the Mamiraua reserve near Tefe. Photograph supplied by Dr Marcio Ayres - Projeto Mamiraua


The head of a large caiman waiting in a lake for a prey species to enter the water


Botos fishing in a blackwater lake

----------


## Aeon

Absolutely wonderful. AnymoreI've always been captivated by the Amazonia

----------


## izzat

wow...

think i shall move to amozon if i hav nothing to do in live...
so peaceful...
no pollution or minimal pollution..

 :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:985cdb638d="aCe^bOwleRz"]wow...

think i shall move to amozon if i hav nothing to do in live...
so peaceful...
no pollution or minimal pollution..

 :Grin: [/quote:985cdb638d]

sorry, but don't be so idealistic, there are young people around  :Cool:

----------

